# Nick Malgieri



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my favorite baking cookbook authors and teachers is Nick Malgieri. I love when he comes to the Western Reserve School of Cooking to teach. I hope to see him this year, too!

Whenever I have wierd baking questions or want to learn the latest on Maida Heatter, he will answer me.

I found he has a website and he shares recipes there:
http://nickmalgieri.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 11, 2009)

He's a mensch.  and a fabulous teacher.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

I love his Maida stories. It is because of his mentioning Maida Heatter's silver jewelry that I found a piece and bought it on ebay. I was thrilled!!! I almost bought a silk scarf but it was damaged.


----------



## shortchef (Aug 2, 2009)

I just saw this thread; it's been a while since I've visited the forums.
I met Nick at the Fancy Food Show in New York, several years ago. He autographed his book for me and we had a nice conversation about food. He is just a super guy, the kind you would invite for dinner and some wine. I have made many of the recipes in his baking book. Try the peach pie with a crumble almond topping!


----------

